# Ask Me Anything: Human Biology



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Due to the popularity of science-based threads I make, I decided to create this thread: Ask Me Anything: Human Biology.

Human Biology encompasses fields such as physiology, anatomy, kinesiology, evolution, anthropology, genetics, nutrition, ecology, epidemiology, influences of sociocultural life, psychology, and more. *You may ask anything dealing with Human Biology.*

I do not claim to be omniscient-ultimately, we will all learn a myriad of information together. *Readers are advised to correct erroneous answers.* Also, for questions I do not have answer for, readers are encouraged to *speak up with an evidence-based, verified answer*. Abstracts do not equate to fact; ensure due digilence if you attempt to aid in answering.

*Answers are allowed to be disputed* for the sake of factuality. You, the reader, may support answers with anecdotal evidence to entertain others, _not to serve as a reinforcement of facts._

Remember, new research and "facts" continue to appear as we learn more about genetics and recieve better tools to study the human body. What may be fact today may be inaccurate tomorrow. Let's begin!


----------



## snake (Jan 25, 2019)

I bite:

Why the hell do we/I incur more injuries as we get older despite training with less poundage? I was taking to Seek about this just today. At 30 y.o. I never got injured, at 50 the wheels seem to come off the apple cart more often.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Starting with something fun: *Lipolysis*, or "losing/using" body fat (adipose tissue)! I'll do a mock question and answer.

*How do we burn fat?*
Using your white body fat (adipose tissue) is the state of lipolysis. Lipolysis was always believed to be controlled by an enzyme called "hormone sensitive lipase". However-around 2005, research discovered a new pathway: atrial natriuretic peptide! Now research is starting to show many more pathways are utilized for lipolysis, such as the aforementioned ANP, B-Type ANP, SIRT1 via FoxO1, and more.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 25, 2019)

How did you get your finger to grow back?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

snake said:


> I bite:
> 
> Why the hell do we/I incur more injuries as we get older despite training with less poundage? I was taking to Seek about this just today. At 30 y.o. I never got injured, at 50 the wheels seem to come off the apple cart more often.



*Disclaimer: I forgot to add I'm requiring myself to give answers backed by evidence from more than 1-2 sources; this causes a delay in response time.*

I will return with answer. It's very tempting to answer you without having evidence, solely using common sense as a source haha!


----------



## Jin (Jan 25, 2019)

What are your qualifications?

Thank you for clarifying that you are not omniscient. Are you often mistaken for God?

Do you have any mental health issues we should know about?


----------



## RISE (Jan 25, 2019)

Are dick pics encompassed within the realm of "human biology"?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 25, 2019)

why doesn't my nut sac shrink or grow in unison with my  testicles? i got this huge nut sac with tiny marbles in them.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

snake said:


> I bite:
> 
> Why the hell do we/I incur more injuries as we get older despite training with less poundage? I was taking to Seek about this just today. At 30 y.o. I never got injured, at 50 the wheels seem to come off the apple cart more often.



I am stil searching for additional studies, but a recurring risk factor for injuries in older individuals is simply "overuse". 

Flexibility, lifestyle choices (such as smoking), and neglecting adequate rest are the other risk factors/causes of the trend you have noticed.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> What are your qualifications?
> 
> Thank you for clarifying that you are not omniscient. Are you often mistaken for God?



I feel I should have added that the qualifications I have is the access to the same materials that your doctors, psychologists, rehabilitation trainer, et al used to become the qualified personnel they live as.

I assumed my statement of lacking omniscience would suffice. My apologies if you felt mislead.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> why doesn't my nut sac shrink or grow in unison with my  testicles? i got this huge nut sac with tiny marbles in them.



It appears research on scrotal growth is too rare to find, or not done at all.

I assume, much like the rest of your body's growth, your scrotum reached its final size. Thus, unlike your testicles that shrink due to no longer needed for their function, your scrotum will remain as it is.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> What are your qualifications?
> 
> Thank you for clarifying that you are not omniscient. Are you often mistaken for God?
> 
> Do you have any mental health issues we should know about?



Forgot to answer the last question. No, I do not.

I simply love knowledge, and I want to share what I gained from putting obssessive hours into seeking facts of human biology.

I also want a chance to gain even more knowledge, and this thread is a great avenue for that.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How did you get your finger to grow back?



I desperately tried to find an answer for that, since I'm am adult and the finger was cut off below the nail bed. I believe I found one other person that accomplished that; but if I remember right, it was due to him being given a powdered extracellular matrix.

The only information I could find was our bodies have stem cells in various areas. Some children were documented to regrow finger tips due to native stem cells.

The only plausible answer I arrived to is that I somehow maintained stem cells there into adulthood.


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2019)

Crying laughing at this comment and I don’t know why, really tickled me



Seeker said:


> why doesn't my nut sac shrink or grow in unison with my  testicles? i got this huge nut sac with tiny marbles in them.


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2019)

This thread will be about as educational as the one Elle made about her hair


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> This thread will be about as educational as the one Elle made about her hair



Never saw that thread, but I truly wanted one thing:

To save people the work of finding sources of general and lifting/AAS related human biology.


----------



## Trump (Jan 25, 2019)

So far we had questions on cock pics, over large nut sacks and growing fingers back.



hulksmash said:


> Never saw that thread, but I truly wanted one thing:
> 
> To save people the work of finding sources of general and lifting/AAS related human biology.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2019)

If someone were to lose their testicles.  Say, in some sort of strange, rich businessman, dinner fetish situation.  (It's a japanese thing.  The details aren't important)

Can that person grow their testicles back if they take enough deca durabolin?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 25, 2019)

If someone looses their nuts. If they inject test can they still get hard and wanna screw?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If someone were to lose their testicles.  Say, in some sort of strange, rich businessman, dinner fetish situation.  (It's a japanese thing.  The details aren't important)
> 
> Can that person grow their testicles back if they take enough deca durabolin?



Okay, "A" for effort lol

I still hope everyone wants work-free, researched knowledge; it's a great benefit! Being as optimistic as I can..


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> If someone looses their nuts. If they inject test can they still get hard and wanna screw?



Depends on the definition of "lose their nuts". For example, traumatic castration from an IED or mine.

The added damage to the penis may make it impossible. It all depends on nerve damage, vascular system, hormones, etc.

Erections are dependant also on nerves, not just circulatory system and hormones.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2019)

What's the latest on the cholesterol debate. It seems more and more research is showing that cholesterol numbers are far less important than we have been told. Some studies showing that cholesterol values on their own are not an indicator of anything. Hell, 85 percent of heart attack victims have "good" cholesterol. 

Your take?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 25, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Depends on the definition of "lose their nuts". For example, traumatic castration from an IED or mine.
> 
> The added damage to the penis may make it impossible. It all depends on nerve damage, vascular system, hormones, etc.
> 
> Erections are dependant also on nerves, not just circulatory system and hormones.



Ok both testes removed say to cancer.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 25, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> What's the latest on the cholesterol debate. It seems more and more research is showing that cholesterol numbers are far less important than we have been told. Some studies showing that cholesterol values on their own are not an indicator of anything. Hell, 85 percent of heart attack victims have "good" cholesterol.
> 
> Your take?



Someone at work mentioned this today. He was saying that alot of heart failure could be due to blood sugar problems and cholesterol wasnt the big scary monster it used to be. He said the agenda was doctors make cholesterol to be suoer scary so that you then take medicine for it. Maybe ill don a tinfoil hat


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Someone at work mentioned this today. He was saying that alot of heart failure could be due to blood sugar problems and cholesterol wasnt the big scary monster it used to be. He said the agenda was doctors make cholesterol to be suoer scary so that you then take medicine for it. Maybe ill don a tinfoil hat



Prescription companies definitely LOVE pushing statin drugs. Usually people on statins will require other drugs to counteract the statin side effects. Winning!!'


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 25, 2019)

Haha cool a hulk smash thread


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 26, 2019)

I love biology too. I have many credits with the heavy sciences and currently getting my masters ..what I’ve come to realize is the huge gray area in the medical field on endocrinology and the use of AAS and peptides such as GH or any of these drugs than can be used in some circumstances for performance enhancement....there’s not enough awareness of Anabolic use, the different compounds readily available, the sides, the ancillary use, the sides of those, the horrible bias that revolves around performance enhancement use ..the lack of knowledge and scientific research on their use and the real differences between abuse and use and health impacts etc etc etc ...doctors are mostly clueless...along with the vast majority of the people who use these things...

I’d also like to point out health risks and AAS use are real but they are also part of a multifactorial issue such as diet, genetics, dosing, Longterm use, types used, quality of product used, lifestyle, and other recreational drug use like cocaine, amphetamines, alcohol, caffeine, pain killers, beta blockers, ssri’s, Benzos, statins, etc etc ...


----------



## Spongy (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd still like an answer to the finger question.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> What's the latest on the cholesterol debate. It seems more and more research is showing that cholesterol numbers are far less important than we have been told. Some studies showing that cholesterol values on their own are not an indicator of anything. Hell, 85 percent of heart attack victims have "good" cholesterol.
> 
> Your take?



I'll have to fully reply tomorrow, but one study I came across years ago found that cholesterol may function as a protective mechanism, rather than a correlative negative symptom of things like atherosclerosis.

The premise was higher cholesterol is present not as a variable that causes damage, but as a protective reaction to plaque build-up in arteries.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Prescription companies definitely LOVE pushing statin drugs. Usually people on statins will require other drugs to counteract the statin side effects. Winning!!'



Here's what damage statins do to you (via blocking important processes):


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Ok both testes removed say to cancer.



The answer is there-erections will happen if there's no nerve or vascular damage and hormones are supplied. Oh, and if there is no psychological issues (i.e. psychological impotence).


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

BiologicalChemist said:


> I love biology too. I have many credits with the heavy sciences and currently getting my masters ..what I’ve come to realize is the huge gray area in the medical field on endocrinology and the use of AAS and peptides such as GH or any of these drugs than can be used in some circumstances for performance enhancement....there’s not enough awareness of Anabolic use, the different compounds readily available, the sides, the ancillary use, the sides of those, the horrible bias that revolves around performance enhancement use ..the lack of knowledge and scientific research on their use and the real differences between abuse and use and health impacts etc etc etc ...doctors are mostly clueless...along with the vast majority of the people who use these things...
> 
> I’d also like to point out health risks and AAS use are real but they are also part of a multifactorial issue such as diet, genetics, dosing, Longterm use, types used, quality of product used, lifestyle, and other recreational drug use like cocaine, amphetamines, alcohol, caffeine, pain killers, beta blockers, ssri’s, Benzos, statins, etc etc ...



This is true. One annoyance I have amongst the AAS community is the denial of exceptions; some people will respond differently and that should be recognized.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

Hopefully when Zilla gets around to reading this thread he will quickly step down as head of the Studies and Scientific Data forum so that you can take your rightful place there. 

Perhaps you might even achieve omniscience upon your succession


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'd still like an answer to the finger question.


pro genetics


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> Hopefully when Zilla gets around to reading this thread he will quickly step down as head of the Studies and Scientific Data forum so that you can take your rightful place there.
> 
> Perhaps you might even achieve omniscience upon your succession



Haha, as long as people are sensible enough to not rely on studies and data.

Look at the morons in the gym-studies say perfect form is the key to success.

But...it's not. They stand as the smallest and weakest. Gotta have common sense with your scientific approach.


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Haha, as long as people are sensible enough to not rely on studies and data.
> .


 
If you aren’t relying on studies and data when what are you basing your answers on?


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2019)

he can grow fingers Jin, this stuff is child’s play



Jin said:


> If you aren’t relying on studies and data when what are you basing your answers on?


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 26, 2019)

Would having hyperthyroidism shorten the half-life of drugs for an individual?

(Apologies to those hoping for another question about penises. I had too many to know where to start)


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you aren’t relying on studies and data when what are you basing your answers on?


His finger tells him. Duh.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Look at the morons in the gym-studies say perfect form is the key to success.


I’ve always found this one funny. Branch Warren comes to mind. I’ve rarely seen him use good form and he’s a ****in monster.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 26, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I’ve always found this one funny. Branch Warren comes to mind. I’ve rarely seen him use good form and he’s a ****in monster.



There's a pretty debated thread on that too somewhere on ug.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Jin said:


> If you aren’t relying on studies and data when what are you basing your answers on?



I am using data and studies for the answers.

I'm saying in the real world, you take those answers, add common sense, and come to a conclusion.

You can not use 100% of data or "hunches"; life is not black and white.

Of course, I'm not trying to turn this thread into one of existentialism or dualism.


----------



## Trump (Jan 26, 2019)

Why are women utter arseholes on low carb diets?? To the point where you feel like putting 500mg of dnp in her drink every day so the weight hurry’s the **** up off


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 26, 2019)

This thread could be informative and helpful if the answers were accompanied by cited sources and the lack of dumb questions being asked merely for entertainment purposes.

Personally, I like the idea of someone else doing the leg work if its cited sources.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> This thread could be informative and helpful if the answers were accompanied by cited sources and the lack of dumb questions being asked merely for entertainment purposes.
> 
> Personally, I like the idea of someone else doing the leg work if its cited sources.



No problem. I will add them. I was seeing if I could get away with the added labor of copying and pasting!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Would having hyperthyroidism shorten the half-life of drugs for an individual?
> 
> (Apologies to those hoping for another question about penises. I had too many to know where to start)



Yes. Since you didn't ask for details, but only if the interference is possible, I did not research in depth (i.e. "why" it happens and finding every medication that's documented with contraindications):

*Altered plasma half‐lives of antipyrine, propylthiouracil, and methimazole in thyroid dysfunction*
https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C44&q=hyperthyroidism+half+life+medication&oq=hyperthyroidism+half+life+medic#d=gs_qabs&u=%23p%3DhxRxvVpNISQJ
*Exacerbation of warfarin-induced anticoagulation by hyperthyroidism*
https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C44&q=hyperthyroidism+alter+medication&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=%23p%3D6HchGnDDE4QJ

Please note those are only abstracts to support my claim.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> Why are women utter arseholes on low carb diets?? To the point where you feel like putting 500mg of dnp in her drink every day so the weight hurry’s the **** up off



Lack of glycogen/glucose, loss of "comfort eating", less energy levels, etc.

*Low-carbohydrate weight-loss diets. Effects on cognition and mood*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0195666308005515

This showed an improvement on mood:
*Low- and high-carbohydrate weight-loss diets have similar effects on mood but not cognitive performance*
https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/86/3/580/4649430

Genetics definitely affect mood the most, since our genes decide how calories and nutrients are used. Also, genes determine how our neurotransmitters respond to food intake.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I'd still like an answer to the finger question.



Answer was post #13, page 2.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yes. Since you didn't ask for details, but only if the interference is possible, I did not research in depth (i.e. "why" it happens and finding every medication that's documented with contraindications):
> 
> *Altered plasma half‐lives of antipyrine, propylthiouracil, and methimazole in thyroid dysfunction*
> https://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&as_sdt=0%2C44&q=hyperthyroidism+half+life+medication&oq=hyperthyroidism+half+life+medic#d=gs_qabs&u=%23p%3DhxRxvVpNISQJ
> ...



Thanks. Sorry for the lack of details. Specifically, will hyperthyroidism speed up the half life of cotinine?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 26, 2019)

Love ya...BUT....there are only two people I listen too...:32 (20):

1. Cop - Anything that would keep me from being arrested (I learned my lesson..lol)

2. Doctor- Anything that keeps me alive!!! (7 Lives left!!)


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks. Sorry for the lack of details. Specifically, will hyperthyroidism speed up the half life of cotinine?



Your request reminded me that *cigarette smoking is anti-estrogenic*-which I never share so people won't start smoking!

Back to you-DAMN YOU! Haha, I had to dig and dig, and FINALLY came across one study. It's as close to an answer I can get. The answer? It's possible for cotinine to accumulate in your body due to hyperthyroidism.

I had to draw that conclusion via that one study, due to *"...thyroid hormones..decreasing the expression of CYP genes in the hepatocytes.."*.
CYP2A6 is the enzyme that metabolizes cotinine. Less expression of CYP2A6=build up of cotinine in your system. Overexpression would have you quickly metabolizing it, much like people with higher CYP2D6 (maybe it was CYP3A4) will take more codeine to get a comparable effect to average folks.

*Hormonal Effects on Drug Metabolism Through The CYP System*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/de58/b574c189fa400fdcc1e82c46d3b3cf3f4dfb.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwjQ2oOHjozgAhVIOq0KHTU-ByUQFjAEegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw2iAZ0oE3kFUAbZGRw5uv_P&cshid=1548528795689


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2019)

I feel it would be conscientious of me to acknowledge the presence and use of research abstracts in my replies.

1. Some of the less detailed questions or questions that can't have a clear "yes or no" answer are linked to abstracts. I will search longer and present full research studies per request, and if possible to do so.

2. I assume the position of verifying the validity of the research (e.g. pool sample size, _in vivo_ and not _in-vitro_, peer-reviewed, dependable controls, etc).

3. You're encouraged to point out any discrepancies (e.g. factors above like _in-vitro_ and more).

It's more work than I realized with typing out replies versus only having to read as I sift through research for hours. *Thanks to everyone for being great and interacting in this thread!*


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 26, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Your request reminded me that *cigarette smoking is anti-estrogenic*-which I never share so people won't start smoking!
> 
> Back to you-DAMN YOU! Haha, I had to dig and dig, and FINALLY came across one study. It's as close to an answer I can get. The answer? It's possible for cotinine to accumulate in your body due to hyperthyroidism.
> 
> ...



Thanks. So to put it at a dk level of reading comprehension, you are saying that hyperthyroidism would INCREASE the half life of cotinine?


----------



## DJ21 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'll add to this since I've wondered about this question and believe there's still no concrete answer:

Due to the recent epidemic of digestives issues (i.e. IBS, Leaky Gut, Ulcerative Colitis, etc.), most studies have correlated to negative effects in the human gut biome (usually from SAD/GMO foods). According to your research, have you seen the possibility of correction to the digestive gut biome after the damage has been done? Or no cure?

-DJ


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> Thanks. So to put it at a dk level of reading comprehension, you are saying that hyperthyroidism would INCREASE the half life of cotinine?



A "possibly yes". 

Since we only have *limited* data that shows thyroid hormones can affect CYP pathways, all I can confidently say is *your cotinine may have a longer half-life because of your hyperthyroidism*.

Other than that, I'd be guessing; you don't deserve to get that!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 27, 2019)

Is there any evidence of pesticides eaten from produce being stored in the fat of the body and slowly releasing as fat is burned thus poisoning you over time?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2019)

I think some of you may have misunderstood the point of this thread. He isn't showing off. He is learning. You guys ask questions and it causes him to go crack the books. 

He isn't claiming to know it all. He is just offering to do some research assistance. 

Not all knowledge comes from formal education


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

DJ21 said:


> I'll add to this since I've wondered about this question and believe there's still no concrete answer:
> 
> Due to the recent epidemic of digestives issues (i.e. IBS, Leaky Gut, Ulcerative Colitis, etc.), most studies have correlated to negative effects in the human gut biome (usually from SAD/GMO foods). According to your research, have you seen the possibility of correction to the digestive gut biome after the damage has been done? Or no cure?
> 
> -DJ



1. Question your sources for GMO's affecting gut microbiota. I have not read one valid source backing such claims. I do admit-I get angry at the attacks on GMO food; we would be so far ahead and us lifters should be *pissed* that snowflakes are the reason we can't eat a fruit with 40g of conplete protein. GMO would turn the supplement business on its head.

2. The commensal microbiota in the gut is tightly regulated and maintained. This includes recovering losses to a population of bacteria, and restoring the microbiota to their correct numbers. *So yes, gut microbiota populations can be restored!*

I'm behind a damn paywall for two studies:
*Microbiota restoration: natural and supplemented recovery of human microbial communities*
https://www.nature.com/articles/nrmicro2473

*Epithelial-cell recognition of commensal bacteria and maintenance of immune homeostasis in the gut*
https://www.nature.com/articles/nri2316?cacheBust=1508177501527


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think some of you may have misunderstood the point of this thread. He isn't showing off. He is learning. You guys ask questions and it causes him to go crack the books.
> 
> He isn't claiming to know it all. He is just offering to do some research assistance.
> 
> Not all knowledge comes from formal education



*100x That Above*

I am too damn oblivious. I thought everyone was making fun of me since that's the routine, not for thinking I was "flexing" knowledge!

I thought I was clear enough. My apologies everyone.


----------



## Trump (Jan 27, 2019)

I read while researching DNP that it is thought to kill certain types of cancer cell. Is this true or bull shit


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I read while researching DNP that it is thought to kill certain types of cancer cell. Is this true or bull shit



Yes, I read that, too. Let me go dig it up!

One caveat-it MAY have been in-vitro; if so, then the info is almost usless.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

Trump said:


> I read while researching DNP that it is thought to kill certain types of cancer cell. Is this true or bull shit



Paywall:
*2,4-Dinitrophenol induces G1 phase arrest and apoptosis in human pulmonary adenocarcinoma Calu-6 cells*
https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0887233307003608?via%3Dihub

That's all I found so far. By the way, _Quackwatch_'s website made a poorly sourced, bias article saying DNP can't be used for cancer, it's a scam, and that you should avoid DNP like the plague.

I would love to know who funds that website, since fearmongering and bias was all in the article.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 27, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yes, I read that, too. Let me go dig it up!
> 
> One caveat-it MAY have been in-vitro; if so, then the info is almost usless.



I don't believe this was in vivo. Curious to see what you come up with.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 27, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think some of you may have misunderstood the point of this thread. He isn't showing off. He is learning. You guys ask questions and it causes him to go crack the books.
> 
> He isn't claiming to know it all. He is just offering to do some research assistance.
> 
> Not all knowledge comes from formal education



Yeah, I think this great. We pose the questions, he  goes on the hunt for research.  It’s a good service.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 27, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't believe this was in vivo. Curious to see what you come up with.



The biggest problem PoB is due to the Warburg effect. Since cancer cells have been shown to *favor glycolysis and not oxidative phosphorylation*, DNP would be quite inefficacious since DNP is an *oxidative phosphorylation uncoupler*.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 7, 2019)

Crosspost from other thread:





> You get the "flu" due to testosterone increasing:
> IL-12 producing lymphocytes
> IL-1 beta
> TNF-alpha
> ...


----------



## j2048b (Feb 20, 2019)

Deca and its effects on the heart especially ejection fraction.....


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

I am hypogonadal and infertile and have been since before I started trt/AAS. 

Do my testicles serve any function considering I rely on exogenous testosterone and produce no sperm?

would I notice any biological changes if I were, say, castrated?


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> I am hypogonadal and infertile and have been since before I started trt/AAS.
> 
> Do my testicles serve any function considering I rely on exogenous testosterone and produce no sperm?
> 
> would I notice any biological changes if I were, say, castrated?



I don't know if I should say LOL since the "I'm rich" gif or give a serious answer...I'll do both. LOL and:

They should be of use by all acounts; you still have Sertoli cells and other, which will no longer be present if choosing to have a orchiectomy.

Don't do it; you still got processes goin' on down there that affect the rest of your body, as far reaching as mechanics like activin.

Edit: you would need to get tests of function for anti-mullerian, Sertoli cells, etc if you get super curious.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Deca and its effects on the heart especially ejection fraction.....



Hell, I just saw this. I'll reply later..too tired to swim through research


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I don't know if I should say LOL since the "I'm rich" gif or give a serious answer...I'll do both. LOL and:
> 
> They should be of use by all acounts; you still have Sertoli cells and other, which will no longer be present if choosing to have a orchiectomy.
> 
> ...



Can you be more precise and tell
me what the functions of the aforementioned are?

Eunics didn’t seem to suffer from much except for extraordinary heads of hair and higher pitched voices.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> Can you be more precise and tell
> me what the functions of the aforementioned are?
> 
> Eunics didn’t seem to suffer from much except for extraordinary heads of hair and higher pitched voices.



I just thought, "Ah **** that, I was just headin to bed...damnit, he's a good guy; time to open the pages back up."

I'm gonna be a little lazy though, copy and pasting wikipedia. I know, I know, but it will suffice until tomorrow:

Sertoli cells secrete the following substances:

anti-Müllerian hormone (AMH) — secreted during the early stages of fetal life.
inhibin and activins  — secreted after puberty, and work together to regulate FSH secretion.
androgen binding protein (also called testosterone binding globulin) — increases testosterone concentration in the seminiferous tubules to lightly stimulate spermatogenesis.
estradiol — aromatase from Sertoli cells convert testosterone to 17 beta estradiol to direct spermatogenesis
glial cell line-derived neurotrophic factor (GDNF) — has been demonstrated to function in promoting undifferentiating spermatogonia, which ensures stem cell self-renewal during the perinatal period.
ETS Related Molecule or ERM transcription factor ERM transcription factor — needed for maintenance of the spermatogonial stem cell in the adult testis.
transferrin — a blood plasma protein for iron ion delivery

If it was anyone else, I'd make em wait


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Shit, i forgot the other.

By the way, inhibin and activin has other roles, and thanks to gene research, we're starting to see a whole bunch o shit is interconnected, like activin/inhibin with muscle genes

I hope this ties ya over!


----------



## Jin (Feb 20, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Shit, i forgot the other.
> 
> By the way, inhibin and activin has other roles, and thanks to gene research, we're starting to see a whole bunch o shit is interconnected, like activin/inhibin with muscle genes
> 
> I hope this ties ya over!



Take you time, Jeeves.


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

Jin said:


> Take you time, Jeeves.



I dont mind replying for ya, you're a great person. I rather you get the reply asap instead of waiting. Besides, youre in another time zone too, rather be helpful if I can.

I'll research more tomorrow when I get the time and post it for ya


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 20, 2019)

I gotta admit, This is actually one of the more impressive threads. It's not just providing assistance to others, but it also helps HS learn through processing the information and explaining/teaching it. Good stuff man.

I've actually got a few things I want to ask, but I'll start with this. Forgive me if its already been asked. 

Are there any authentic/practical treatments for MPB in the works? It is (imo) an interesting subject to research, since it affects such a large majority of males. And with the amount of funding behind it, it is a little surprising that there's still a very little amount of effective treatments available. 

(I know there's a huge thread on this already, but I also like hearing what other people know; and I think it's a little outdated).


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> I gotta admit, This is actually one of the more impressive threads. It's not just providing assistance to others, but it also helps HS learn through processing the information and explaining/teaching it. Good stuff man.
> 
> I've actually got a few things I want to ask, but I'll start with this. Forgive me if its already been asked.
> 
> ...



*Fun Fact*: I have "eidetic memory" (sometimes called "photographic memory", although that term is not scientifically accurate), so my issue isn't learning new information-*until your question on hair loss*.

Take your phone's Gallery folder with thumbnails of pictures. You tap a picture and it gets bigger. That's how my brain works. Someone says "deca and heart" and I then see unending "thumbnails" like this:






I usually close my eyes as I pick and choose the correct thumbnail that pops up. HOWEVER! If I never spent more than 3 minutes on a subject, I will not have a picture. Also, sometimes words get jumbled due to the amount of information I retain, like I'll think "*Gualic cynosine* monophosphate" instead of the correct "*Cyclic guanosine* monophosphate".

Anyway, MPB has no records in my brain, nor did Jin's hypogonadism question (except for what processes are affectes by hyppgonadism). You makin me earn some knowledge!

Before I start researching, I can tell you what my brain has now: Hair Growth is a *secondary* sexual characteristic; things like dick growth is primary.

Secondary=DHT and 5-alpha-reductase enzyme controls secondary characteristics. *Outside of DHT, the physiological role of 5α-reduced steroids is unknown.* Look at this chart:





See 3β-HSD under 5α-reductase? *People with 3-beta-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase deficiency have hirsutism, excessive body hair!* My brain only has informationed stored to this extent for your question.

I'm off to research. If MORE areas are targeted instead of solely 5a-reductase, then there will better, specific treatments for MPB.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 20, 2019)

Dope af man!!! Thats awesome

Deca effects on heart ejection fraction and blood vessels/arteries


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 20, 2019)

j2048b said:


> Dope af man!!! Thats awesome
> 
> Deca effects on heart ejection fraction and blood vessels/arteries



I'll tell ya now I remember reading on nandrolone doing heart damage. Reply more in a bit


----------



## Konoa WHeeler (Feb 22, 2019)

Where does body heat come from?


----------



## Trump (Apr 17, 2019)

When your back active hulk, what causes tren cough and how can it be avoided


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 16, 2021)

Trump said:


> When your back active hulk, what causes tren cough and how can it be avoided


Holy shit the ego I had at the start of the thread. I cringe over how I used to act. I wanted to talk science again, so here goes:

Literature suggest it could be Pulmonary Oil Microembolism (POME). The theory is that microscopic oil droplets enter systemic circulation. 

However, "genetically determined prothrombotic 
diathesis (meaning your body tends to favor blood clotting) and other anatomic predisposing factors may be necessary" to make tren cough possible. My experience supports the theory-I have only had tren cough ~4 times in 8 years of using tren.

Also theorized is the cause being due to oil uptake in your lymphatic channels, eventually causing oil in your venous system. 


Dry cough after testosterone undecanoate injection: a 
case report.


			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://cab.unime.it/journals/index.php/APMB/article/download/APMB.106.2.2018.A7/1607&ved=2ahUKEwins4TdrejxAhVZXc0KHSj3AYkQFnoECA0QAQ&usg=AOvVaw1fSBT_hgal7cxIl1p80Ns5&cshid=1626465645964


----------



## eazy (Jul 16, 2021)

Do deca and tren compete for the same receptors and cancel each other out? Thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> Do deca and tren compete for the same receptors and cancel each other out? Thank you for taking the time to answer.


The only info I have thus far is that methyltrienolone has higher affinity for AR's in skeletal tissue versus nandrolone.

Suprisingly, nandrolone's anabolic potency remains unchanged if it's 5α-reduced (which does reduce its androgenic potency). 

Therefore, you will still have anabolic effect from nandrolone even if it's competed out of androgen receptor activity.


Relative binding affinity of anabolic-androgenic steroids: comparison of the binding to the androgen receptors in skeletal muscle and in prostate, as well as to sex hormone​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




Different patterns of metabolism determine the relative anabolic activity of 19-norandrogens​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 16, 2021)

Safest and fastest way to lose weight aside from diet and cardio?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 16, 2021)

What is the safest AAS for your heart?


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Safest and fastest way to lose weight aside from diet and cardio?


DNP obviously 😂


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Safest and fastest way to lose weight aside from diet and cardio?


First, let's have "safe" equate a lack of adverse events/serious adverse events. Water-only fasting would be the fastest pathway to weight-loss in a healthy adult and is likely to be virtually free from AEs in a medical setting.

Some people need a medical setting. I still do water-only fasting these days (non-medical setting) and it works great.

Also fasting is shown to be tolerated well in obese patients with and without metabolic syndrome. Ramadan fasting is also shown to be tolerated well. There's a plethora of studies found on Google Scholar about fasting.

Is fasting safe? A chart review of adverse events during medically supervised, water-only fasting​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




Metabolic and psychological response to 7-day fasting in obese patients with and without metabolic syndrome​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> First, let's have "safe" equate a lack of adverse events/serious adverse events. Water-only fasting would be the fastest pathway to weight-loss in a healthy adult and is likely to be virtually free from AEs in a medical setting.
> 
> Some people need a medical setting. I still do water-only fasting these days (non-medical setting) and it works great.
> 
> ...


People intermittently fast on ramadan I can assure you they hit there daily calorie target in the dark hours


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What is the safest AAS for your heart?


Definitely not nandrolone-that AAS is absolutely horrible for the heart.

I would say Testosterone is the "safest" (still expect serious adverse events from chronic and supraphysiological dosing because *all* AAS affect heart health and longevity) due to:

Men with chronic heart failure show testosterone deficiency, and studies show testosterone supplementation improved health markers in men with CHF. 

Here's a couple to get you started:
*Testosterone treatment for men with chronic heart failure*


			Testosterone treatment for men with chronic heart failure | Heart
		


Anabolic deficiency in men with chronic heart failure: prevalence and detrimental impact on survival​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> People intermittently fast on ramadan I can assure you they hit there daily calorie target in the dark hours


Not disagreeing at all; I just felt like I should include it since it's a "type" of fasting that showed benefit.

I just realized I didn't look specifically for "water-only fasting" (what a true fast would be). If I can remember, I'll do that later and add studies.

Honestly, without the aid of chemicals, a "dry fast" (no water/liquids+no calories) is the fastest possible way to lose weight, but the risk for SAEs outweight a dry fast.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 17, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Safest and fastest way to lose weight aside from diet and cardio?


Fasting is dieting ... and to be honest your question made me laugh ... it would be like asking what is the fastest way to gain muscle without working out ... 

Losing weight safely mean burning more calories than you take in over time ... they safest way way would be the establish your BMR and count calories every day using MyFitnessPal ... you'll note i said safest ... not easiest ... but counting calories is the way ... if you run a calorie deficit over time (weeks and months) ... you will lose weight ... 

If you lose 1 to 2 pounds per week you can also maintain the majority of your lean mass which is what most of us want to do ...

Post Script:  There is no long term weight loss without diet and cardio (exercise) ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

transcend2007 said:


> Fasting is dieting ... and to be honest your question made me laugh ... it would be like asking what is the fastest way to gain muscle without working out ...
> 
> Losing weight safely mean burning more calories than you take in over time ... they safest way way would be the establish your BMR and count calories every day using MyFitnessPal ... you'll note i said safest ... not easiest ... but counting calories is the way ... if you run a calorie deficit over time (weeks and months) ... you will lose weight ...
> 
> ...


Also-if anyone was wondering-since his question said "weight" instead of "adipose tissue loss", I answered with just "weight loss" as the target.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 17, 2021)

How does nandrolone negatively affect the heart? I’m bummed cause I was thinking of using that soon. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

Mind2muscle said:


> How does nandrolone negatively affect the heart? I’m bummed cause I was thinking of using that soon. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All kinds of ways, from remodeling the heart, disrupting the Bezold-Jarisch reflex, impairment of exercise-induced cardioprotection and many more.

There's many studies done on nandrolone and the heart. Of course, be sure to note pool sample sizes, in vivo vs in vitro, etc.






						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 17, 2021)

Good info. Thanks @hulksmash. Love knowing the science behind things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 17, 2021)

Konoa WHeeler said:


> Where does body heat come from?


Simple. We give off heat due to chemical reactions (such as ATP synthesis), your organs, and from skeletal tissue. Plus the uncoupling processes in "brown fat". Heat is a waste product.

DNP is a great example. Since the creation of ATP is never reached due to DNP, the chemical reactions continually end with a waste product-heat.

Your Basil Metabolic Rate is tied to this since a *calorie is a unit of heat measurement*.


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?  😋😋😋


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 18, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?  😋😋😋


According to the owl, I believe it was 3.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 18, 2021)

When using HGH, what causes the severe joint pain? 
I used one brand once and I couldn't get past 4 iu's. Knuckles hurt, was hard to make a tight fist and my wrist were the worst. I couldn't even bench press because of the pressure from the bar on my wrist. Finally backed it down to 3 then to 2 iu's and it was tolerable again.


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> According to the owl, I believe it was 3.


The World may never know!!  🤷‍♂️


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2021)

JAXNY said:


> When using HGH, what causes the severe joint pain?
> I used one brand once and I couldn't get past 4 iu's. Knuckles hurt, was hard to make a tight fist and my wrist were the worst. I couldn't even bench press because of the pressure from the bar on my wrist. Finally backed it down to 3 then to 2 iu's and it was tolerable again.


GH causes a disproportionate expansion of cartilage. The joint capsule grows and results in hypermobility, and that cause joint instability.

The thickened cartilage is dysfunctional, which results in your cartilage becoming fissured and ulcerated. This causes a secondary osteoarthritis, which is enhanced by the loosened joint.

This is why 100% of patients with acromegaly suffer from joint pain.

Also, be weary of neuropathy with HGH use, as well as insulin dysfunction. Hardly anyone on lifting forums ever ties HGH's insulin manipulation to future risk of nerve damage (a la BBer Pros that end up with nerve damage). I think it's due to lack of awareness. GH and/or insulin usage has risks of serious adverse events.

Growth Hormone in Musculoskeletal Pain States​




__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




Link goes to a PDF. You can search "joint" in the PDF.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?  😋😋😋


According to a study done by Purdue, the average was 252 licks.

They also used a machine modeled from a human tongue, and the average for it was 364 licks.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> According to a study done by Purdue, the average was 252 licks.
> 
> They also used a machine modeled from a human tongue, and the average for it was 364 licks.


I want to believe that this study really took place. 😁


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> Definitely not nandrolone-that AAS is absolutely horrible for the heart.
> 
> I would say Testosterone is the "safest" (still expect serious adverse events from chronic and supraphysiological dosing because *all* AAS affect heart health and longevity) due to:
> 
> ...


Ok, but what about Primo? I was reading that they give it to infants. Also was thinking it would be safer since it's anabolic rating is low compared to most aas.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I want to believe that this study really took place. 😁


It did bud!


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, but what about Primo? I was reading that they give it to infants. Also was thinking it would be safer since it's anabolic rating is low compared to most aas.


Hate to break it to you, but *ALL AAS cause serious adverse events to the heart*. Even metenolone (Primo) cause left ventricle hypertrophy.  

Things like ischaemic stroke, toxic cardiomyopathy myocardial infarction, and heart remodeling are guaranteed risks with chronic usage of AAS at supraphysiological dosages.

There's a reason why our weightlifting forums continually have members die and get heart complications.

Too many AAS users do not take action in keeping the heart, kidneys, and BP healthy, like check-ups, using ACE inhibitors, etc.

Side effect of metenolone enanthate on rats heart in puberty: Morphometrical study​








						Side effect of metenolone enanthate on rats heart in puberty: Morphometrical study
					

The aim of this study was the investigation of effects of the metenolone enanthate (ME) that is used among athletes as doping and muscle amplifier, on…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




Metandienone/metenolone abuse​




__





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com
				




PS I'm still digging for more Metenolone studies. Also, the infant claim sounds like fiction.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 19, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> Hate to break it to you, but *ALL AAS cause serious adverse events to the heart*. Even metenolone (Primo) cause left ventricle hypertrophy.
> 
> Things like ischaemic stroke, toxic cardiomyopathy myocardial infarction, and heart remodeling are guaranteed risks with chronic usage of AAS at supraphysiological dosages.
> 
> ...


is b and c still as risky? ive been on test-c 500mg for 15weeks and bp has never been better maybe even a bit low sometimes like 105 to 110 over like 60 to 65. i plan to cruise for 3 months then get back on but with stronger stuff and diet may not be as clean because ill be eating more to bulk. Heart problems always worry me but living a normal lifestyle eating fast food smoking and drinking seems almost as bad maybe even worse.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 19, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> is b and c still as risky? ive been on test-c 500mg for 15weeks and bp has never been better maybe even a bit low sometimes like 105 to 110 over like 60 to 65. i plan to cruise for 3 months then get back on but with stronger stuff and diet may not be as clean because ill be eating more to bulk. Heart problems always worry me but living a normal lifestyle eating fast food smoking and drinking seems almost as bad maybe even worse.


Well, _all_ AAS use is a risk. However, if you stay on top of your health, getting screenings like bloodwork (EKG+related if BP gets too wild) regularly, the risk is *greatly* minimized. 

I'm not trying to stop AAS usage (I blast 1.5 to ~2 grams). I just want to get awareness out and prevent our iron siblings from having preventable adverse health events.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 19, 2021)

thanks. i believe being on aas youll have better quality of life than not being on. I try to be responsible and do things the right way, i do like to try orals but never take crazy dosages or stay on higher doses for very long amounts of time. 

some guys who die are on other rec drugs too or other crazy stuff or extreme doses of aas.


----------



## PZT (Jul 19, 2021)

Whats the deal with everytime I am about to bust a nut and my ole lady says "cum for me" i in fact can now not bust said nut???

wtf doc


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 19, 2021)

PZT said:


> Whats the deal with everytime I am about to bust a nut and my ole lady says "cum for me" i in fact can now not bust said nut???
> 
> wtf doc


close your eyes and try to think of strippers ... it works for me


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> Also, the infant claim sounds like fiction.


They used to use it on premature infants in the 60's. There are a bunch of related studies, but I can't seem to find the full text.









						ANABOLIC STEROIDS: THEIR CLINICAL USE AND SPECIFIC DANGERS IN PEDIATRICS - PubMed
					

ANABOLIC STEROIDS: THEIR CLINICAL USE AND SPECIFIC DANGERS IN PEDIATRICS




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 20, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> Well, _all_ AAS use is a risk. However, if you stay on top of your health, getting screenings like bloodwork (EKG+related if BP gets too wild) regularly, the risk is *greatly* minimized.
> 
> I'm not trying to stop AAS usage (I blast 1.5 to ~2 grams). I just want to get awareness out and prevent our iron siblings from having preventable adverse health events.



Grateful for the knowledge you provide as well as the mindset you have regarding using these drugs in a safe manner. It’s always about minimizing potential risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> Whats the deal with everytime I am about to bust a nut and my ole lady says "cum for me" i in fact can now not bust said nut???
> 
> wtf doc


That's more of a psychological avenue lol

Maybe the pressure to meet her expectation?


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

Why can’t I get it up after railing an 8 ball but in the movies they all can


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> Why can’t I get it up after railing an 8 ball but in the movies they all can


The magic of fiction!

Honestly, there are plenty of people that can. Plenty of people can't, too. It's all how your body responds to vasoconstriction. Some folks don't have their pp affected by stimulants.

Even methamphetamine is famous for a pro-sex side effect in a lot of abusers.


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> The magic of fiction!
> 
> Honestly, there are plenty of people that can. Plenty of people can't, too. It's all how your body responds to vasoconstriction. Some folks don't have their pp affected by stimulants.
> 
> Even methamphetamine is famous for a pro-sex side effect in a lot of abusers.


So I’m just a limp dicked fucker then? Thanks hulk


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> So I’m just a limp dicked fucker then? Thanks hulk


NO of course not; just a vasoconstrictor victim?


----------



## Trump (Jul 20, 2021)

hulksmash said:


> NO of course not; just a vasoconstrictor victim?


What can I mega dose to sort that out?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 20, 2021)

Trump said:


> What can I mega dose to sort that out?


The opposite: a vasodilator.

If you normally have visible vascularity and a stimulant makes your veins hide (like me) a stronger dose of a vasodilator (e.g. I do 40mg Cialis vs 20mg if a stim wasn't in me) will fix ya up!


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 20, 2021)

Another thing ive wondered about is proteinuria
How can you tell if bubbles in urine are proteinuria or not? If i drink a ton of water bubbles go away immediately but usually they pop after a few seconds but some dont really go away. Did get urine test a few months ago and it was fine


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 20, 2021)

*How about what's ur thoughts on how the human body can produce enough electricity to run or RUIN a watch?*


----------



## flenser (Jul 21, 2021)

OK, DOMS. Used to be as a natty I would get DOMS on the third day after some new exercise, like clock work. Now on TRT (read blast and cruise) I get DOMS on the same or next day, and they are 10X worse. Why?


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 21, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> Another thing ive wondered about is proteinuria
> How can you tell if bubbles in urine are proteinuria or not? If i drink a ton of water bubbles go away immediately but usually they pop after a few seconds but some dont really go away. Did get urine test a few months ago and it was fine


This is actually close to home for me. I had foamy urine and still have it to a degree.

My urine became super foamy, and I eventually pissed blood last year. The cause was rhabdomyolysis. It cleared up with hardcore hydration therapy. 

As long as your results show everything is fine, and you feel fine, you'll be okay.

Remember, AAS increases protein retention _and_ catabolism (Tren is the only one that actually decreases protein catabolism, though), so it's possible to have more bubbles.


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 21, 2021)

yes that all makes sense, i do take in alot more protein than the average person but this just gets me paranoid, some things is read says its normal others say if theres any bubbles any reason youre screwed that kidneys shouldnt leak protein no matter what. i do feel fine actually tried to buy urine test strips but they arent for sale anywhere for some reason so have to wait for them to come in the mail from ebay.

i did have a bad urine test years ago and i wasnt even lifting crazy was going to planet fitness just taking creatine and protein, test had elevated urobiligen and protein so that really scared me, stopped everything and retested 2 weeks later and was fine. i posted about this here a while ago but i dont want to screw myself by being on these supps and not knowing what may be causing this or if its just lifting itself. drs arent very supportive either they will just say to stop taking whatever youre taking.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 22, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> yes that all makes sense, i do take in alot more protein than the average person but this just gets me paranoid, some things is read says its normal others say if theres any bubbles any reason youre screwed that kidneys shouldnt leak protein no matter what. i do feel fine actually tried to buy urine test strips but they arent for sale anywhere for some reason so have to wait for them to come in the mail from ebay.
> 
> i did have a bad urine test years ago and i wasnt even lifting crazy was going to planet fitness just taking creatine and protein, test had elevated urobiligen and protein so that really scared me, stopped everything and retested 2 weeks later and was fine. i posted about this here a while ago but i dont want to screw myself by being on these supps and not knowing what may be causing this or if its just lifting itself. drs arent very supportive either they will just say to stop taking whatever youre taking.


Stay vigilant on BP as well as kidney tests.

Hypertension can be fatally detrimental to kidney health. Never be too prideful to use a doctor. I wouldn't admit AAS use, of course.

Just stay vigilant and do regular check-ups. You'll be fine and dandy it sounds like.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> OK, DOMS. Used to be as a natty I would get DOMS on the third day after some new exercise, like clock work. Now on TRT (read blast and cruise) I get DOMS on the same or next day, and they are 10X worse. Why?


Studies show B2 bradykinin receptor–nerve growth factor and COX-2-glial cell line-derived neurotrophic factor produced by muscle fibers/satellite cells play crucial roles in DOMS.

Another theory is it's ultrastructural damage to muscle cells with a local inflammatory response.

It's exact cause and mechanism remains inknown, but the former stated, plus your increased age, makes both likely causes.

Anecdotally, I always have never experienced DOMS (always sore the next day) but my wife recieves DOMS. It's clearly based on genetics.

Advances in Delayed-Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS): Part I: Pathogenesis and Diagnostics​








						Advances in Delayed-Onset Muscle Soreness (DOMS): Part I: Pathogenesis and Diagnostics - PubMed
					

Delayed-onset muscle soreness (DOMS) is a type of ultrastructural muscle injury. The manifestation of DOMS is caused by eccentric or unfamiliar forms of exercise. Clinical signs include reduced force capacities, increased painful restriction of movement, stiffness, swelling, and dysfunction of...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Delayed onset muscle soreness: Involvement of neurotrophic factors​





						Google Scholar
					






					scholar.google.com


----------



## flenser (Jul 22, 2021)

I had to lookup ultrastructural. I guess they would need to do studies with with biopsies viewed under an electron microscope to prove that theory. Sounds a lot more painful than DOMS : )


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 24, 2021)

Shin splints while walking?
Many people say shoes play a big role ... I find when I have greater fluid retention it is more frequent and painful.
Thoughts?


----------



## supreme666leader (Jul 24, 2021)

Actually got myself a jar of urine test strips on ebay to test myself, so even with bubbles no protein on the test tried a few times and after the gym and after a meal. guess theres a difference between some bubbles and soap suds foam. 

The specific gravity was confusing because it came up a weird color that didnt really match any on the chart tried a few more times and it became more clear seems like its about 1.020.

Ph always came up as 5 and never changed color unsure if this is normal or not. any concerns? thanks.


----------

